# New 66 Lemans owner would like advice



## TheGoat66 (May 6, 2012)

Hello everyone I just purchased a 66 lemans and am excited to learn how to restore a classic car. I do not have any experience with cars however part of the reason I got it was to learn. I apologize if my questions seam obvious or beginner, I am just that a beginner. I have a friend helping me and he is a mechanic however I would like to learn and do as much of the work as possible. So I am hoping you the experts can point me in the correct direction. 

1. what site would you good people recommend for purchasing parts I am in Canada but it appears all the best sites are in the states? 

2. there are some rust parts specially the pack peace behind the rear window that will need a new one and the other two spots can be patched. Where and how do I go about looking for patches and where could I find that back peace between the rear window and the trunk?

3. I will be converting it to 4 speed standard what are all the parts I need for it and where would you suggest I buy it from.

Thank you :cheers


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

ames.com and performance years. Both have catalouges in pdf form.


----------



## Awesome65_GTO (Aug 24, 2013)

Do a LOT of research, take your time. Gentleman who stated Ames was correct. As well as Chevelle Parts, El Camino Parts @ OPGI.com tag, mark and bag parts as you disassemble. Believe me, it will make loads of difference when you re-assemble. Need any advice, contact me. I'll help you as I can. 
You'll learn a lot over time. And love every minute of working on it... After your done (lol)


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That panel between the rear window and trunk I believe they call that the filler panel. I bought mine from ThePartsPlaceInc.com.


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

Lots of good reference materials out there. There are some books like this one
How to Restore Your Pontiac GTO, 1964-74 (Restoration) (S-A Design): Don Keefe: 9781934709696: Amazon.com: Books
that could be worth a read.


----------

